# Tattoos



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't have any tats, but if I'd get one if there was something meaningful I wanted to get. That also explains how my life is- meaningless. 

Also, is it actually rare to not have any tattoos nowadays? In a way, that would make it being counter-cultural to have 0 tattoo.

Similar thread http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/tattoos-38395/ but it's asking if you like them on the opposite sex


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yeah, tattoos seem pretty common nowadays. The majority of the people I can recall my age have a tattoo.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

None and not planning to atm.. I'm not writing off the idea completely though..


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I don't want tattoos, and I don't like it on women either. There are of course exceptions, but in general, I prefer the natural form, not a human art exhibition.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

BTAG said:


> I don't want tattoos, and I don't like it on women either. There are of course exceptions, but in general, I prefer the natural form, not a human art exhibition.


Same here. A couple of small patches are OK in certain areas, but I hate when chicks get those tattoo sleeves on their arms. The tramp stamp is a turn off too. Same with the T & A regions. Please ladies don't cover up those sexy regions.


----------



## UNRNDM1 (Jul 14, 2013)

I have 3 tattoos and i plan on getting more when i have the money


----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

I have one and would like to get one more.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I like them but I don't think I can ever see myself getting one, unless something happened in my life and I wanted one in remembrance of someone etc. I think they suit men better than women.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Not planning to. I don't really like them.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm too indecisive really to get something so permanent, but I'm not ruling it out completely. As long as they're done well I quite like tattoos, there are some really creative ones about. I prefer them if they're not typical though (you know like a rose or something every other person gets done.)


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm too indecisive really to get something so permanent, but I'm not ruling it out completely. As long as they're done well I quite like tattoos, there are some really creative ones about. I prefer them if they're not typical though (you know like a rose or something every other person gets done.)


^same.

Also, right now I don't really want one because it seems like *everyone* has some. I have this "thing" about being as unique as possible.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

Never say never. 

If I become a mom someday, I think having my child's initials tattooed on me would be cool.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Well I have 3 small ones. I really like small tattoos in several places. I don't know if Ill get more or not, I think so though. Just not any time soon. I like guys with and without tattoos. Whatever works. Some tattoos can be really gross though.. like prison tats and people trying to be thug. But eh. I don't really understand why so many people seem to hate them. I know its a person preference, but I don't really get it.

Also, no. I don't think its rare to have or not to have them. I know lots of people with and without tattoos. Its just a choice.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm planning to get YOLO tattooed on my forehead.


----------



## tony420 (Jul 27, 2013)

tattoos on women are really big turn on 4 me


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't have one, but its not completely out of the question.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I actually have three or four tats in mind. 

I want to get some wings on my back (overdone I know) but I want them to be really unique. I was thinking of having one wing be white and angelic and the other be red and evil looking. You know how some tattoos get the effect that they're actually underneath your skin?










Like that. I was thinking I could have that done for the wings so they look like they're underneath my skin. Would be very cool!

I'd also like to get some text and maybe a dream catcher combined with a clock somehow.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i want to get a tattoo to look cooler and less asian


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

I don't have a tattoo because it's still illegal for me to have one, and I'm not planning to because I'm way to cheap to afford one.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

Planning on getting one someday

Not sure of what though.

Mabye something related to my favorite game, a lucky cat or japanese writing....


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

monotonous said:


> i want to get a tattoo to look cooler and less asian


How would a tattoo make you look less Asian, and what's wrong with looking Asian to begin with?


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I've never had any desire to have my body marked with ink nor do I think I ever will. It's simply not an interest of mine. I do think they can be quite beautiful on others. My eldest bro nearly has sleeves now. My middle bro has a number of them as well


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't have any and don't plan on getting one. I do like them on other people, though.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm fairly positive I'll never get one, not even for meaningful purposes. But who knows.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

monotonous said:


> i want to get a tattoo to look cooler and less asian


Your personality will make you "look less Asian" (or any race or ethnicity). When somebody gets to know you as a person, they won't look at you as the "Asian guy" or the "black girl" or the "white dude" anymore.

If somebody only sees you as an Asian, then tattoos would make a difference to them.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Don't have any at the moment, but I'll probably get some eventually :3


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

I've seen very few people with tattoos IRL but on the internet half the people seem to have one.


----------



## XnatashaX (Jan 6, 2013)

Have one. Planning on two others. One for my wrist and one for my upper right shoulder blade.


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

Not yet, maybe some day I'll get a small one on the back of my wrist. I don't want something that is meaningless to me though. I'd have to think about the design.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't and probably won't get any, even though I do like them. I love seeing people with a lot of tattoos and piercings, I think it's really cool and an interesting form of self expression.


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

I can't stand them. Bothers me that they're so popular nowadays.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I want /something/ someday. As long as it is unique and meaningful- best to be picky and smart on what you're looking for.

Some tattoos are just awful..


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

I guess its just another indication of my disconnectedness with the social and ideological underpinnings of cultural trends, but I would never have the compulsion to desecrate the human body in that particular manner. I just find it to be nothing more than a frivolous novelty act that permanently mars an individual's natural beauty.


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

I've got 11 tattoos. The newest one was done last week. And I am already planning the next one.


----------



## Wildfire91 (Aug 27, 2013)

I'd consider getting one someday but only if I found one I really wanted or found particularly meaningful to me. I wouldn't just get one for the sake of it.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

I have 2 and dont plan on getting any more


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't have any and I don't think my personality would suit any, but I do like them.


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

Just got my first tattoo for free...


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

No, I don't have any, and i don't plan on getting any.

The only exception to this is if the apocaylpse happens, then I'm going to get some cool apocaylpse tatoos.


----------

